# Areas to consider?



## Falrep (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, my husband, myself and our 2 kids are considering a move to the Paphos area. I've spoken to the local international schools and feel happy my kids could do very well. I was hoping I could get some help about local areas. Ideally I would love to live in an area within walking distance to a nice child friendly beach, some bars/restaurants and shops etc so not having to always drive. Can anyone advise so I can narrow the search?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Falrep said:


> Hi, my husband, myself and our 2 kids are considering a move to the Paphos area. I've spoken to the local international schools and feel happy my kids could do very well. I was hoping I could get some help about local areas. Ideally I would love to live in an area within walking distance to a nice child friendly beach, some bars/restaurants and shops etc so not having to always drive. Can anyone advise so I can narrow the search?
> Thanks in advance


Hi, welcome to the forum. I assume that your husband has a good job to come or works off shore?
You will need to budget very carefully to make sure that have you enough income to cover not only living costs but also school fees which are not cheap.
I recently met a couple who are returning to the UK after only a year here because they have found that with the costs of schooling they cannot make ends meet although the husband works off shore. 
IMO though they went about things the wrong by renting a very large house in a fairly remote area with very high rent. As a result the wife was lonely as she was alone all day and apart from school trips never got out anywhere.
So my advice is make sure you research the areas very carefully and that your figures add up.

Veronica


----------



## Falrep (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Veronica

Yes my husband works overseas. We receive an education allowance from his employer also to help cover the private schooling fees.
I certainly don't want anywhere remote, I enjoy socialising and meeting people so I definitely am looking for somewhere with a good community on my doorstep. I'm quite drawn to the Coral Bay Area at the moment 

Suzie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If the childrens education is covered by an allowance you should be ok.
If you go for the Coral Bay/Peyia area there are couple of private schools which would be much closer than the International school. I can't comment on how good they are though.


----------



## Falrep (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes we have spoken to both Aspire and TLC and are coming over to look round them soon. Is there any areas in parts in particular you recommend for a young family?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Not having young children myself I am afraid I really can't help much there.
We do have some member with children so hopefully they will respond soon.


----------



## Falrep (Mar 18, 2015)

Well thank you for your help and advice thus far


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Falrep said:


> Hi, my husband, myself and our 2 kids are considering a move to the Paphos area. I've spoken to the local international schools and feel happy my kids could do very well. I was hoping I could get some help about local areas. Ideally I would love to live in an area within walking distance to a nice child friendly beach, some bars/restaurants and shops etc so not having to always drive. Can anyone advise so I can narrow the search?
> Thanks in advance


It sounds as if Coral Bay /Sea Caves would suit you and your family well. It helps if you live ten minutes or under from school, TLC in this case, as school days start early here,and you will be doing the school runs a lot! 
There will probably be school mates living fairly close by too which is helpful.

However, choose the school carefully, as that is what will be most important in the long term, and where you live will be determined by that. Check the licence situation, as that may affect the school's stability.


----------



## Falrep (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, thanks for your reply. 

With regards to sea caves, is there a beach? I remember looking round when it was first being built and seem to remember it was only rocks in to the sea?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sea caves itself is mainly rocks although there are a couple of very small beaches if you want to clamber down to them.
The nearest decent beach would be Coral Bay where there is the popular Coral Bay beach and also the Coralia Beach.
I remember Coral Bay beach before any development happened in the area. We used to climb down a steep path to it, the sand was fine pink Coral sand and often we would have the beach entirely to ourselves. Now it is imported sand as an oil spill killed the Coral many years ago and sunbeds are shoulder to shoulder. 
Coralia Beach is a little quieter than Coral Bay beach but has all the facilities you need.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Having everything on your doorstep might sound convenient but you will miss many of the other lovely places available to enjoy in Cyprus. Given that nowhere is very far in Paphos, travelling a short distance to a beach or to find a favourite taverna is preferable to my mind.

To many of us the pool area at home is often more comfortable offering shade in the very hot months and pleasant water to jump into that doesn't leave a coating of salt.

Pete


----------



## Falrep (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, yes Pete I've lived in Cyprus before but at other side of the island, I love exploring so no need to worry about that. I want convenience as I have a young baby and would rather avoid the need to drive all the time.


----------



## JulieGg (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello, we're moving over in the Easter holidays and have rented a place in sea caves. We've a little girl who's six and another who's just turned a year. Looking forward to meeting everyone when we get there.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Having children aged 4, 7 and 9 Coral Bay is our favorite beach as there are no rocks and it is entertaining for them. Corallia is nice but there are large rocks. There are couple beaches in Kato Paphos that are small and nice for children. If you go with the TLC or Aspire then that area is fine to live. Homes are a bit more expensive in Coral Bay though and you may want to look in lower Peyia. 

Will you be buying or renting?

If you decide on the International Shcool then I would recommend somewhere close such as Tala, Chloraka, Emba, Konia etc. and villages surrounding Paphos. That said nothing is really far in Paphos and we know people that live in Sea Caves area and children went to the International. If you go to that school and your children are young ask to speak to Sue Hutson - lovely lady and head of the dept. She was my wife's teacher over 20 years ago. 

Just saw you have a baby - look up this Mums and Tots group - Kathy is a lovely lady too and you will make loads of friends fast: 

https://www.facebook.com/mumsandtots.cy/about


----------



## JulieGg (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi, thanks for the info, Grace (our 6 yr old) is going to go to ISOP, I'm going to stay at home with the little one for a while and then look for something myself. I'll have a look at the group you mention.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

JulieGg said:


> Hi, thanks for the info, Grace (our 6 yr old) is going to go to ISOP, I'm going to stay at home with the little one for a while and then look for something myself. I'll have a look at the group you mention.


Yes, it is great - very welcoming and infants as young as 6 months are there. There are even smaller ones but it is generally because there is an older sibling.


----------

